# I feel like my major isn't good enough



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

This really sucks. When I hear people are majoring in complicated stuff like Computer Science and Biotechnology and stuff, I just think "Wow, they must be a genius." I'm majoring in Criminal Justice. If you have common sense, you can major in CJ with no problems. I'm obviously not smart enough to major in anything else, and I really don't want to start over since I will be graduating with my BA next year. I just wanted to see if anybody else felt this way? Probably not, but I just want other's opinions on this.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not the same as my situation, but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it (easier said than done, I know). Who cares how difficult or elitist your major is? As long as you enjoy it and you feel the degree will be beneficial to you when you graduate, you're fine.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

I always thought of computer science as the nerd degree. I know it isn't, but still...
Anyway, I'm a science major and find CJ much more interesting.


----------



## ScottyKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

History major reporting in.

I don't know why I did that other than the fact that I really liked reading and writing about history at the time I chose my major.

I thought I was going to be a history professor, tweed jacket, with the patches, my God the patches! With the Sherlock Holmes pipe and everything.

I had it all planned out, then I realized it would be a terribly, terribly boring life. And now I'm on SAS :clap

History = most useless degree ever. I know how it feels.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

ScottyKnows said:


> History major reporting in.
> 
> I don't know why I did that other than the fact that I really liked reading and writing about history at the time I chose my major.
> 
> ...


Damn, I thought my English degree could hold up.

History is cool, at least, and humanity should punch itself in the face for not respecting it.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

ScottyKnows said:


> History major reporting in.
> 
> I don't know why I did that other than the fact that I really liked reading and writing about history at the time I chose my major.
> 
> ...


You can't do anything else with a History degree?



Raeden said:


> At the end of the day, the purpose of a college major is to get you a job. If your major allows you to have a higher salary and pay off any incurred debt, then good for you.
> 
> Also, you're getting a BA at 20? So, did you do a lot of dual enrollment or something?


I took several criminal justice classes at a community college when I was in high school. They transferred over to the CC I'm at now, and I'll be graduating with my Associates degree in July. Those classes will be transferring to the university I just got accepted to, and then I'll be ready to graduate once I finish everything. I'll either be 20 or 21 (that really depends on how many classes this university will take), but I thought that was the normal age for people to graduate from college?

Really though, I can't see myself doing anything other than Criminal Justice, I mean, I want to do this. But it kind of makes me feel low when I see and hear other people doing harder majors.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Zoology major.

I consistently feel like I'm disappointing everyone by going for this degree instead of Pre-Vet. Thanks for the support, family. I try to avoid bringing up my major at all costs, and I suck at lying about it. Pretty pathetic to be embarrassed by what I'm dedicating at least 4 years of my life to.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Raynic781 said:


> This really sucks. When I hear people are majoring in complicated stuff like Computer Science and Biotechnology and stuff, I just think "Wow, they must be a genius." I'm majoring in Criminal Justice. If you have common sense, you can major in CJ with no problems. I'm obviously not smart enough to major in anything else, and I really don't want to start over since I will be graduating with my BA next year. I just wanted to see if anybody else felt this way? Probably not, but I just want other's opinions on this.


Good enough for what though? If it makes you happy and you can make a living out of it isn't that good enough? sounds good enough to me!


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

Raynic781 said:


> I'm obviously not smart enough to major in anything else,


Doesn't seem that obvious to me...why do you say that?


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

My BA is in German studies, and I'm just finishing up my MA in that as well. Tbh, it doesn't seem all that useful.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

ScottyKnows said:


> History = most useless degree ever. I know how it feels.


I have a degree in history and it's far from useless. Graduates in tech and computers are a dime a dozen and, if I can stereotype for a moment, the world doesn't need more people who see the world in either/or terms. History has helped me to understand how the world and society works.

/selfaggrandizingrant


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jyang772 said:


> Doesn't seem that obvious to me...why do you say that?


Because you know all of the hard subjects (at least for me) like science and math, I suck at, which is why I didn't go into anything that was science based or math based. When I posted this I was going through one of my "useless phases" and I'm always so negative, but I do still stand by not being smart enough. I love Criminal Justice though, I live it. Mainly all I do is watch crime shows, read crime articles, and read criminal justice books, but it just seems so simple.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, I know how you feel. I do think if I really wanted to, I could major in those things. But, like you, I don't want to start over because I'll be graduating soon. It's really hard to motivate yourself to do something you're not interested in, too. I just don't have the mental health for it because I can barely accomplish things in an "easy" major. It is really frustrating to feel like I'm wasting my time whereas others are making the best of theirs by doing useful things. But, eh can't change it now.

At least try to look at the positives, I guess. I've become a lot more aware because of my college education and I wouldn't change that. I think some people in sciences and such don't get to experience the same range of education because they're bogged down with their core classes.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Folks, please, I stand before you all as a geography major. 
Talk about strange and weird. "oh so you're like majoring in meteorology, or like geology??" 
Major facepalm (no pun intended)

I'm not even sure how to describe the confusion that seems to surround my choice of study. I could have gone for biology or physics, but I chose geography, the only thing I actually enjoy.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

waldorfs said:


> Yeah, I know how you feel. I do think if I really wanted to, I could major in those things. But, like you, I don't want to start over because I'll be graduating soon. It's really hard to motivate yourself to do something you're not interested in, too. I just don't have the mental health for it because I can barely accomplish things in an "easy" major. It is really frustrating to feel like I'm wasting my time whereas others are making the best of theirs by doing useful things. But, eh can't change it now.
> 
> At least try to look at the positives, I guess. I've become a lot more aware because of my college education and I wouldn't change that. I think some people in sciences and such don't get to experience the same range of education because they're bogged down with their core classes.


Easy is relative though. For me, a math class is easier than something like english. There's not a lot of discussion or group work, mostly just boring explanations. I've never had to give a presentation in a math class either, so that helps keep the anxiety down. I honestly can't comprehend how someone with SA can dive into an arts major, that scares the **** out of me lol.

We totally get to experience different classes, its part of the degree requirement lol. You're probably thinking of engineers.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

It sounds like you really enjoy the subject and are very good at it, so all's good. I understand where you're coming from, though. Like, I'm majoring in biological sciences, but to me a Physics major is like some kind of wizard. Different subjects are just going to be easier for certain people. You went after something you're interested in, so that's all that should matter. And I'm sure there are a lot of interesting careers you can put that degree towards that you'll really enjoy. I'm curious about what you want to go into. My mother used to be a paralegal and she absolutely adored it.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh, I ran into one of my friend's mom's from elementary school today. She told me my old friend is a computer programmer, and has been moving between New York, Paris and London for her job. When she asked what I was doing I was like 'erm, I'm living with my parents." Lol, it was horrible.

Never have I felt so much desire to punch an old lady in the face. Stop bragging, you're making me depressed!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

mcmuffinme said:


> Ugh, I ran into one of my friend's mom's from elementary school today. She told me my old friend is a computer programmer, and has been moving between New York, Paris and London for her job. When she asked what I was doing I was like 'erm, I'm living with my parents." Lol, it was horrible.
> 
> Never have I felt so much desire to punch an old lady in the face. Stop bragging, you're making me depressed!


This has got to be the worst. I hate listening about where all my friends are now. Suffice to say most are not doing much better than myself in terms of jobs but it hurts to know that someone is so much more productive. We all have our reasons to be in our current situations. No one has the right to judge because they don't us or know what we have been through and are still going through. We all struggle in different ways.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

feels said:


> It sounds like you really enjoy the subject and are very good at it, so all's good. I understand where you're coming from, though. Like, I'm majoring in biological sciences, but to me a Physics major is like some kind of wizard. Different subjects are just going to be easier for certain people. You went after something you're interested in, so that's all that should matter. And I'm sure there are a lot of interesting careers you can put that degree towards that you'll really enjoy. I'm curious about what you want to go into. My mother used to be a paralegal and she absolutely adored it.


I'm leaning towards being a Probation Officer, but there's so much to choose from, I'll probably end up doing something else in the field. I thought about being a paralegal, but changed my mind, lol! I've been looking into insurance fraud investigation, because I like investigating. I also want to work for a local private investigation company part-time because the idea of sneaking into someone's house and planting video cameras and stuff just sounds so awesome to me! But yeah, my heart is on probation, but there are other things in the field I want to do as well.


----------

